# Cocoa Puffs, Count Chocula, or Cocoa Krispies?



## bostjan (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## cadenhead (Jun 4, 2006)

I can't say that I've eaten a lot of count choucula, but cocoa Puffs are the shit.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 4, 2006)

I grew up eating the monster cereals:

Count Chocula
Boo Berry
Franken Berry


----------



## David (Jun 4, 2006)

I think they all suck! lol. Give me some total, Special K, Grapenuts, or Raisin Bran, and you've got me hooked.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 4, 2006)

David said:


> I think they all suck! lol. Give me some total, Special K, Grapenuts, or Raisin Bran, and you've got me hooked.



Yeah, but I'm talking about chocolate cerials here. 

Yeah, Boo Berry used to be like gold here. If you had a box of Boo Berry at your house, you could get anyone to come to your house.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 4, 2006)

Chocolate puffs? Sounds like a racial slur to me... anyway...

Never eaten any of them, but if chocolate rice krispies is coco pops then I'll vote for that, otherwise as far as chocolate cereals go I used to love chocos (kellogs cereal in belgium, like miniature chocolate bowls, awesome stuff)


----------



## Shawn (Jun 4, 2006)

I have never had Count Chocula before, Cocoa Krispies are alright, Cocoa Puffs are better IMO. I voted Cocoa Puffs. 

Nothing beats this cereal IMO-


----------



## jakeskylyr (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm the cocoa krispies vote (so far), but the best cereal ever was Smurf Berry Crunch. That was literally like crack. Whatever was in that was sweeter than sugar .....god I miss it 

BTW.....I DIDN'T expect a sort of.....Spanish Inquisition.

"Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition......in fact.....uh.....those who do....."


----------



## Donnie (Jun 5, 2006)

Out of that list, Cocoa Krispies. All time favorite would be Frosted Flakes.


----------



## dpm (Jun 5, 2006)

Cocoa krispies!! They're called Coco pops over here, Frosted Flakes are Frosties (I think)


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 5, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, Boo Berry used to be like gold here. If you had a box of Boo Berry at your house, you could get anyone to come to your house.



I just bought a box yesterday. I also bought a box of Frankenberry. Thank God for WalMart.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 5, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Never eaten any of them, but if chocolate rice krispies is coco pops then I'll vote for that, otherwise as far as chocolate cereals go I used to love chocos (kellogs cereal in belgium, like miniature chocolate bowls, awesome stuff)


 
Yep, we know chocolate rice krispies as coco pops. I've also had that other cereal you're talking about. I used to pick up a few packs whenever we went to France. Shame they don't sell it here, it's really nice.


----------



## David (Jun 5, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, but I'm talking about chocolate cerials here.
> 
> Yeah, Boo Berry used to be like gold here. If you had a box of Boo Berry at your house, you could get anyone to come to your house.


oh, I forgot to add, I eat it in chocolate syrup. BAM! What now!?


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 10, 2006)

dpm said:


> Cocoa krispies!! They're called Coco pops over here, Frosted Flakes are Frosties (I think)


we have frosties? ..... iv been missing out!!!!


----------



## bostjan (Jun 10, 2006)

David said:


> oh, I forgot to add, I eat it in chocolate syrup. BAM! What now!?




Hey, I tried your idea. Frosted Flakes + Chocolate milkyum!


----------



## David (Jun 11, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Hey, I tried your idea. Frosted Flakes + Chocolate milkyum!


BOO, chocolate milk?! where's the sugar?! try it with chocolate syrup man! trust me on this one.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 11, 2006)

David said:


> BOO, chocolate milk?! where's the sugar?! try it with chocolate syrup man! trust me on this one.


o____O~~~nya!!!!

Umm... I <3 sugar smacks/that stuff but not really into the chocolatey cereals.


----------



## Naren (Jun 11, 2006)

I voted Cocoa Puffs, but I haven't had Cocoa Puffs in like 8 years (maybe longer).

I do eat a cheap version of Cocoa Krispies a few times a week, though. By a company called Calby, I think.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 11, 2006)

Egad, I think I just developed diabetes by association...

img1.travelblog.org/Photos/4606/21758/f/101309-Weet-Bix-0.jpg

Weet-Bix til death.


----------



## nyck (Jun 11, 2006)

Krispies, fuck yeah!

Smacks, fuck yeah!

Cookie Crunch, fuck yeah!


----------



## Naren (Jun 11, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> Weet-Bix til death.



Never heard of it. Doesn't look very tasty.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 11, 2006)

Shawn said:


> I have never had Count Chocula before, Cocoa Krispies are alright, Cocoa Puffs are better IMO. I voted Cocoa Puffs.
> 
> Nothing beats this cereal IMO-


My sister loves that stuff like none other.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> Never heard of it. Doesn't look very tasty.



Yeah, it's pretty bland. I must admit, I'm not much of a sugar junkie. I tried Krispy Kreme for the first time recently and by the time I finished the first donut I think I'd lost most of my teeth... oh well.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 11, 2006)

Why would anyone name something Krispy Kreme? The name sounds kind of unappetizing.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 11, 2006)

I guess they thought that if they added enough K's people might think their donuts were gourmet, I really don't know.

Anyway, as far as sugary cereals go, I just remembered: Bring on the Fruity Loops! Although here in Australia I'm sure ours are 8967389607% less sugary than yours, I still enjoy them.


----------



## Naren (Jun 14, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Why would anyone name something Krispy Kreme? The name sounds kind of unappetizing.



You live in Detroit and have never been to Krispy Kreme?

I personally really really really like Krispy Kreme, but it is very sugary. 

Bostjan, take a look here: www.krispykreme.com



DDDorian said:


> Anyway, as far as sugary cereals go, I just remembered: Bring on the Fruity Loops! Although here in Australia I'm sure ours are 8967389607% less sugary than yours, I still enjoy them.



I doubt that. American fruity loops aren't that sugary (or, at least, they don't taste that sugary). There are American cereals that are a lot lot sugarier than Fruity Loops. Of course, there are American cereals that have 0 sugar. My mom always bought those. Some of them were so healthy they almost made me sick.

I always ate somewhat healthy cereals because that's what my mom bought. I live in Japan now, so I can't get sugary cereals. It's like granola, frosted flakes type cereal, genmai flakes (kinda like bran), or something like that. 

Although, I can definitely see the US being 3493939393939% more sugary than Japan, I don't see that much of a difference between the US and Australia. Hell, here in Japan, the donuts aren't even sugary. What the? I'll stop now before I go completely insane.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 14, 2006)

There are like 10 different kinds of Rice Krispies and Cherios here now, most of them sugary in some way, shape, or form. I used to love Honey Comb and Golden Grahams.


----------



## Naren (Jun 14, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> There are like 10 different kinds of Rice Krispies and Cherios here now, most of them sugary in some way, shape, or form. I used to love Honey Comb and Golden Grahams.



Ah, yes. I know about all the different kinds of Cheerios (I really like Honey Nut Cheerios). Didn't know about the Rice Krispies (only can think of 2 Rice Krispies cereals, one healthy and the other extremely sugary).

Honey Comb is okay, but Golden Grahams is dang good.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 14, 2006)

such wierd names for cereal!


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 14, 2006)

Naren said:


> Ah, yes. I know about all the different kinds of Cheerios (I really like Honey Nut Cheerios). Didn't know about the Rice Krispies (only can think of 2 Rice Krispies cereals, one healthy and the other extremely sugary).
> 
> Honey Comb is okay, but Golden Grahams is dang good.



The cereal section at walmart is a whole isle pretty much. I'd say it's amost as big as the meat dept. There are berry rice krispies, like three types o rice krispie treat cereal, etc, etc. Used to be that the marshmellow cereals had grain-based peices to 'appear' healthy, that's fallen to the sugar-craze.


----------



## dpm (Jun 14, 2006)

Steak.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 14, 2006)

for breakfast?..... lucky!


----------



## Naren (Jun 14, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> The cereal section at walmart is a whole isle pretty much. I'd say it's amost as big as the meat dept. There are berry rice krispies, like three types o rice krispie treat cereal, etc, etc. Used to be that the marshmellow cereals had grain-based peices to 'appear' healthy, that's fallen to the sugar-craze.



I really miss that... In the US, I'd go to Meijer's and there'd be like 2 whole aisles of cereal. Here in Japan? If I'm lucky, maybe 5 kinds of cereal in the corner. Most convenience stores have 1-2 cereals, but I've been to a lot of convenience stores that don't have any cereal. I miss the selection I had in the US. I could eat cereal for every meal (back home, not here). The range of cereal is so crazy.

On a side note, I've never liked marshmallow cereals. Berry Rice Krispies sounds good. I've never heard of it before. One of the super sugary cereals I've always liked is Captain Crunch. I particularly like the Peanut Butter Captain Crunch. Crunch Berries are pretty good too. Regular Captain Crunch is also pretty good.

When I was 18 and my brother was 15, my parents left for a few days and gave us some money to eat with when they were gone. We went to the super market and bought the sugariest cereal we could find and bought chocolate milk (since our mom always bought/buys healthy cereals). Wow. Of the two cereals, the one tasted good (but very sugary) and the other was so loaded with sugar that it made us feel sick after eating a bowl. It was worth it for the experience, though. I'll never do it again. I can tell you that.


----------



## dpm (Jun 14, 2006)

Nah Fanboy, I was just trying to tease Naren, but he's ignoring me 
Interesting concept for a breakfast cereal though - Steak Crunchies


----------



## Naren (Jun 14, 2006)

dpm said:


> Nah Fanboy, I was just trying to tease Naren, but he's ignoring me



Because... you're knowingly taunting me...


----------



## bostjan (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, I never had Krispy Kreme, but I know about it. I just always thought the name was kind of unappetizing, and I don't like donuts.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 14, 2006)

bostjan said:


> I don't like donuts.



[dimebag]_He don't like donuts._[/dimebag]


----------



## Regor (Jun 14, 2006)

Krispies because you can eat sooooo many of them sooooo easily. You don't even have to chew! Just get 'em wet with milk, and swallow!


----------

